# BACHMANN C-19



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello,

Does anyone have experience with the new BACHMANN C-19 G-SCALE 2-8-0 &TENDER 83196?

Thanks

TOM


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, I do.
I have added a Titan to mine and converted it to R/C Battery power. I also changed some stuff on the locomotive. 

Here is a link to the write-up I did on my modifications. Bachmann C-19


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice job on the upgrades and improvements!

TOM


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm very pleased with mine. Very smooth drive, good pulling power, and good looks. And as evidenced by Jake's photos, even better with a proper dose of weathering on it. I'm still working on mine, so no photos as yet. I put Revo/Phoenix in it. I was going to do Airwire/Phoenix, but when I was using it to test the Aristo sound receivers (sacrilege, diesel sounds coming from a steamer) I found it was so closely matched in speed to my scratchbuilt C-19 that they just looked stellar double-headed. Since my scratchbuilt #7 has Revo, I decided to keep this one the same, so I can double-head them at shows. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
I bought one about two months ago. One of my favorite locomotives. I model the D&RGW narrow gauge and this is possibly the closest model to one of their locomotives on the large scale market. Runs very smooth and quiet. Detail is FANTASTIC (although some parts are delicate). Windows open, doors open, bag of extra detail parts including spark arrestor. Engineer/fireman figures should have been updated. Couplers work well with other makes (including g scale LGB knuckle couplers) like AMS. Coal load simply lifts up to reveal electronics. Drawbar has two holes for regular coupling and close coupling. Has wide wheel tread and could cause some shorts on some switches (mine goes well through the straight portion, but will short when going through the turnout on LGB switches). Bottom line is I like it!


----------

